# Dying in Mexico?



## StuckintheUS (Jun 1, 2017)

If you are a tourist and someone in your travel group dies, do they make you take the body out of the country?


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

After considering whether this was a troll or planning for a spouses murder, I decided it is probably a real question and decided to answer seriously - but it was a really tough decision. 

Here is some info: Until Death Us Do Part - Foreigners Dying in Mexico

I simply searched for "dying in Mexico" and pulled that link from the first page of results. It appears to be 4 years old. When it comes to dying, your mileage may vary, as they say.


----------



## StuckintheUS (Jun 1, 2017)

LOL, it does seem like a pot stirrer post doesn't it?

Thanks for the link!

Two scenarios came up recently that made me google it, but I didn't find any recent info.

1. A friends BIL wants to tag along with her to Mexico, but the guy is huge and eats like a pig. She thinks he's trying to gain to be on the 600 lb show and she's afraid he'll have a stroke down there.

2. Hubby and I have packed up for Mexico several times, but then he gets hospitalized for something. The last was colon cancer. He'll be well enough to travel this summer/fall.
Just in case though... 
He really wants a long visit to Mexico and so do I.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

I'll also bite, assuming this is a serious question, specifically the OP's inquiry _"do they make you take the body out of the country?"_ According to eastwind's source, your n.o.k. can't do anything til they show up or send someone with a POA.:


> BY LAW, YOU CAN’T BE BURIED, CREMATED OR SENT TO YOUR HOME COUNTRY WITHOUT PERMISSION OF NEXT OF KIN OR A LEGAL REPRESENTATIVE.


It also appears that there's no law requiring the body be taken out of the country. Mexico seems as good a place to cash in your chips as anywhere, and I'm sure some of our oldtime expats are planning on it (hopefully not right away), but the operative word is *planning*. In Mexico, NOB, or anywhere else, if you pass on with no preparation, instructions, or funds earmarked for that purpose, you leave kinfolk with a big mess.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

StuckintheUS said:


> LOL, it does seem like a pot stirrer post doesn't it?
> 
> Thanks for the link!
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Mexico Forum today, and, hopefully, welcome to Mexico in the next few months! Where in Mexico are you planning to settle?


----------



## StuckintheUS (Jun 1, 2017)

perropedorro said:


> I'll also bite, assuming this is a serious question, specifically the OP's inquiry _"do they make you take the body out of the country?"_ According to eastwind's source, your n.o.k. can't do anything til they show up or send someone with a POA.:
> It also appears that there's no law requiring the body be taken out of the country. Mexico seems as good a place to cash in your chips as anywhere, and I'm sure some of our oldtime expats are planning on it (hopefully not right away), but the operative word is *planning*. In Mexico, NOB, or anywhere else, if you pass on with no preparation, instructions, or funds earmarked for that purpose, you leave kinfolk with a big mess.


I think friend is hoping it's too complicated and requires more funds than her BIL has.

Hubby and have the funds for cremation and will make sure we have whatever directives we need. We don't care where we die as long as we are happy when we do.


----------



## StuckintheUS (Jun 1, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> Welcome to the Mexico Forum today, and, hopefully, welcome to Mexico in the next few months! Where in Mexico are you planning to settle?


Thanks for the welcome.

We had reservations in Mexico City, Guadalajara, Guanajuato and Queretaro for 90 nights. We were going to explore different areas and then rent short term.

Not sure where we'll start next time.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Perfect, all places you just mentioned are high elevation towns in Mexico, might as well visit copper Canyon or San Cristobal while you down here................


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

The linked blog post is really directed to expats but the six points at the very bottom of the post may be helpful to the OP.
How to Die in Mexico | Chapala Law - Spencer's Office S.C. Abogados
Stay safe
matt


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

Great information in both links - THANKS!!


----------



## StuckintheUS (Jun 1, 2017)

Howler said:


> Great information in both links - THANKS!!


Ditto! 
About giving birth certificate to a doctor; surely he meant after death?

I realize that I could get hit by a bus and die long before husband's cancer takes him out.
Looks like it will be a good idea for both of us to have papers detailing what we want done with our bodies.


----------

